# Living in Kalymnos



## Cragrat (Oct 15, 2013)

Hi 

I am an IT project manager living in South Africa managing multiple implementation projects remotely in 21 countries in Africa, Middle East and, Cyprus.

I would like to move to Kalymnos and work from there, managing these projects. 

I would also like to look for other project management opportunities on the island or remotely in other countries working from the island as a base as well.

In addition I am seeking to manage projects that are not IT related, such as project managing the building of houses or buildings or other projects requiring time and task management of timelines. I am also interested in managing property, B&B's and studio rentals during holiday seasons on the island.

If anyone has any contacts please put me in touch

Kind regards,
Colin


----------

